# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão Geral, Técnica e Equipamento >  Cabo raso (dores nas costas)

## Ricardo Bulario

tenho ido apanhar agua ao cabo raso! tenhop apanhado do lado direito do farol, mas aquilo tem uma subida!!!! dois bidons de 20 litros pra subir até ao farol é muitas dores nas costas!! alguem sabe indicar um sitio melhor... onde se possa parar o carro mais perto da agua!?!?!

----------


## Rui Damião

Eu costumo ir apanhar do lado esquerdo??????
Ou seja quem esta na estrada principal e entra na estrada  que vai para o farol eu corto a esquerda e meto o carro perto do sitio onde apanho a agua.
Mas a ultima vez apanhei na praia de São João e os valores são iguais aos do Cabo Raso com a diferença que para mim fica 15 km mais perto

----------


## Melo Ribeiro

> tenho ido apanhar agua ao cabo raso! tenhop apanhado do lado direito do farol, mas aquilo tem uma subida!!!! dois bidons de 20 litros pra subir até ao farol é muitas dores nas costas!! alguem sabe indicar um sitio melhor... onde se possa parar o carro mais perto da agua!?!?!


Fui na passada 4ª. feira, pela 1ª. vez ao Cabo Raso. Pela 1ª. vez, para apanhar água!
E, fui tanto ao lado esquerdo como ao direito do farol.
E, digo-vos que realmente aquilo é assustador.
Acabei por me vir embora, e na 5ª. feira fui à Praia da Foz, Meco, que apesar de ser mais longe, ando apenas cerca de 50 metros em cima de laje de pedra e quase em plano!
Vale bem a pena a viagem.

----------


## Paulo Lourenço

Boas, 
Ricardo, dores nas costas com dois bidons de 20 litros ??? Eu, de cada vez que lá vou, trago cerca de 200 litros. Apanho a àgua do lado direito do farol. Deixo o carro junto à entrada do antigo viveiro, (depois de andar a fazer todo-o-terreno), a cerca de 15 metros da àgua. O mais difícil, é subir as rochas com os bidons. Ultimamente, tenho levado garrafões de 5 litros da àgua mineral, que tenho pedido aos amigos para me guardarem. Tenho uma bela colecção. As viagens até ao carro são mais, mas, o peso é muito menor. Já agora, experimenta lá ir no Inverno carregar àgua, e apanhar a chuvada diluviana que eu apanhei, junto com o Luis Rosa, o pai dele, o Duarte Conceição, o Diogo Lopes e mais alguns companheiros de Hobby,que agora não me estou a lembrar. É nestas aventuras que está o prazer de apanhar a àgua. Já fui sózinho com a minha mulher, ela também ajuda e gosta muito da experiência. A minha cunhada também já experimentou e gostou. 
Quando se chega a casa, a sensação do dever cumprido e 200 litros de àgua disponíveis, dão um gozo enorme. Eu continuo e continuarei a ir ao Cabo Raso. No próximo fim-de-semana devo lá estar, na altura da maré vazia.
Abraço,
Paulo

----------


## João Castelo

Paulo,

quanto tempo guardas a agua em casa ?

aguenta bem quinze dias ?

Um abraço,

JC

----------


## Silverio Torres

Boas



> Paulo,
> 
> quanto tempo guardas a agua em casa ?
> 
> aguenta bem quinze dias ?
> 
> Um abraço,
> 
> JC


A água que vou apanhar para o meu aqua a ultima a ser utilizada está 5 semanas em stock e até agora tudo corre bem.

Fiquem Bem

----------


## Pedro Venancio

Talvez seja parva a pergunta que eu faço mas vou fazer na mesma.

tendo em conta que a agua do mar traz tb outros organismos, plancton e outros que tais, nao sera que o facto de ficar armazenada muito tempo e sem circulaçao vai provocar a morte deses organismos e depois quando a introduzimos no aqua estamos a introduzir quantidades grandes de materia organica morta?

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Talvez seja parva a pergunta que eu faço mas vou fazer na mesma.
> 
> tendo em conta que a agua do mar traz tb outros organismos, plancton e outros que tais, nao sera que o facto de ficar armazenada muito tempo e sem circulaçao vai provocar a morte deses organismos e depois quando a introduzimos no aqua estamos a introduzir quantidades grandes de materia organica morta?


Olá Pedro,
esse tema já foi debatido, e é bastante interessante, particularmente as opiniões do nosso ilustre convidado Gustavo Duarte!
Dá uma olhadela AQUI, e depois continua pelo link que eu mesmo coloquei lá!

*PS-* O 1º link é necessário ser pelo menos membro identificado!

----------


## José David

É um tema muito interessante... mas não sei porquê quando tento aceder ao link que o Ricardo deu, não me deixa, diz que não tenho privilégios para aceder..
Será que para aceder tenho de ser Membro Identificado e não apenas Membro??

----------


## Aderito Pereira

Melo Ribeiro, na praia da Foz no Meco costumas apanhar água com maré cheia ou vazia? Estive lá esta semana e a água tem mesmo bom aspecto. :SbOk:

----------


## Melo Ribeiro

Faço sempre os possiveis para estar lá na maré vazia (vidé Correio da Manhã).
Mas, se a ondulação for fraca também se apanha na maré cheia.

----------


## Igor Neto

eu vou la constantemente ao cabo raso e da ultima vez foi trazer 120 litros eu tiro no lado esquerdo na praia ou nos viveiros. Acredita que com o meu peso as minhas costas se deviam queixar mais, mas como nos doentes cada doente tem a pior.
Em relacao ao menbro que falou no Inverno, isso sim tem uma grande razao e dou um apelauso bem forte, da primeira vez que fui la tentei da segunda tive que ir com amigos meus da Marinha vao se la saber tivemos que esperar pelas ondas certas para nao nos molharmos  :Wink: )). Isso sim foi um aventura  :Wink: .
Eu guardo 100 litros normalmente,em relacao a m o que pode ou nao ficar morta tenho sempre um bomba de ar dentro dos bidoes. Em relacao a praia do Meco nao gosto muito ou se toma ganho com vagalhoes de 2 metros ou o molhar os pes e andar aquela area toda ;((( Se  bem que o Meco tem sempre pessoas  ,(. Eu prefiro Cabo Raso mesmo com aquelas pedras grandes.
Boa Sorte, Mas prefiro do que o sal e agua destilada e misturar . E pelo que sei os meus peixes tb  :Wink: 
(ja sei que o portugues deve estar mau, mas tinha uma coisa aqui em cima para deixar um post que ja nao o fazia a muito tempo e como nao tinha maneira de tirar aquilo  :Wink:  aqui esta. COmo as pessoas com criticas que me enervam ja estao bloqueadas. Deixei aqui a minha opiniao, peco desculpa aos interessado pelo portugues nao tao bem elaborado)
Abraco

----------


## Paulo Lourenço

Boas,
Eu costumo ir buscar 200 litros de cada vez. Normalmente, esses 200 litros dão-me para 1 mês. Nunca tive problemas com a qualidade da àgua. Guardo-a em sítio escuro e fresco. Já houve alturas em que tive a àgua armazenada vários meses, ( quantidade maior ), sem problemas de qualidade ao introduzir no aquário. Normalmente, no Inverno vou menos vezes buscar àgua, pelo que, a quantidade armazenada é maior.
Abraço,
Paulo

----------


## Victor Hugo Silva

ola meus amigos hoje fui ao acbo raso e do lado esq de quem esta de frente para o farol para mim e o melhor mesmo q estejam ondas grandes q era o caso de hoje existe uma praia de pedras consideravel tamanho e o percurso nao e tao grande assim a meu ver o q temos de fazer e levar uns chinelos e calcoes para poder tirar agua um pouco mais a frente para evitara rebentacao so para nao nos molharmos tanto mas para as pessoas q nunca la foram preparem-se para uma pequena molha e uma pequena estafa mas se e para o nosso "vicio" vale a pena pelo menos para vale.

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Já agora... alguém sabe quanto custa um equipamento de bombagem e respectiva solução para o ligar à bateria do carro (inversor/transformador)?

Era o fim das dores nas costas... Penso que teria que puxar a uma altura de 10/15 metros para se poder fazer o enchimento directamente para o nível onde os carros estacionam.  :SbOk5:

----------


## José David

Eu fui ontem ao anoitecer buscar 20 litros de água ao cabo raso.. deu para apanhar mto bem.. só foi mais perigoso pois quase não via nada.. mas precisava da água!  :yb624:  

Abraços

----------


## Nuno Pereira

> Já agora... alguém sabe quanto custa um equipamento de bombagem e respectiva solução para o ligar à bateria do carro (inversor/transformador)?
> 
> Era o fim das dores nas costas... Penso que teria que puxar a uma altura de 10/15 metros para se poder fazer o enchimento directamente para o nível onde os carros estacionam.


Boas Nuno,

Deverá ser dificil arranjar uma bomba razoável, ligando ao isqueiro. 15 metros de altura manométrica é muita fruta.

Quanto à questão da água vou-vos dar a minha experiência de Cabo Raso

2 BIDONS de 50 Litros
1 Balde de 15
1 Carrinho de transporte de bilhas de gás

Com o balde e muito calmamente vou enchendo os bidons que ficam na lage a 5 metros do mar (como devem calcular pela capacidade do balde, é um instante enquanto encho os bidons).
Depois de cheios coloco no carrinho das bilhas de Gás, e é só subir os +- 20 metros até ao local onde coloco o carro (junto ao viveiro do lado esquerdo do farol).

Posso-vos dizer que esta para mim é a melhor forma. ( tenho 3 putos que normalmente vão comigo mas não podem dar grande ajuda...2, 5 e 7 anos...e obrigam a mãe a não me poder dar ajuda... :Coradoeolhos:  

Um abraço

Nuno

----------


## José David

Realmente é uma boa técnica e de fácil enchimento...
Isto porque os bidons que tenho não são de abertura larga, como tal demoram algum tempo(uma eternidade) a encher.. e é sempre certa uma grande molha!
Vou adoptar a técnica do balde, assim apanha-se águinha bem limpinha acabada de ser regurgitada do mar! ehehehe  :yb624:  

Abraço

----------


## Paulo Lourenço

Boas,
O Diogo Lopes tem uma dessas bombas referidas. Acho que custa cerca de 150 euros. Para saberem on a comprou, é melhor contactarem-no. Na maré cheia, apanha àgua na boa.Abraço,
Paulo

----------


## Melo Ribeiro

Eu utilizo um balde de 10 litros com uma corda, que permite apanhar água do alto.
Tenho garrafões de 5 litros de água, mas aqueles que tem uma tampa mais larga que as do Luso (passe a publicidade)
Com uma garrafa de 2 litros de Coca-cola cortada ao meio, improvisei um funil.
Quando estou sózinho (a minha filha costuma segurar no garrafão e no funil improvisado) dizia eu, quando estou sózinho, coloco uma pedra dentro do "funil" para não ser levado pelo vento e encho nas calmas.

Atenção que o balde deve ter uma espécie de bico para verter a água se não perde-se muita.

No entanto se o Diogo revelar onde adquiriu a bomba dele, então lá irei gastar mais uns euros e passar a ir ao Cabo Raso.

----------


## Miguel Antunes

Boas pessoal,

   Eu tenho uma dessas bombas de que falam e que na realidade foi das melhores compras que fiz... 
   Comprei a minha bomba numa casa de animais em Campo de Ourique que se chama Agua Viva. A dita bomba liga-se á bateria do carro e acabaram-se as dores de costas a alombar com os bidons. Acrescentei um cabo de 25 metros á bomba, liguei a uma mangueria também de 25 metros e consigo recolher agua na maré cheia sem grande esforço..
   O que reparei é que esta solução só é viável na maré cheia porque não tem força para no cabo raso puxar agua aquela distancia quando está maré vazia.

   Custou também 150 euros...

Abraço,
   Miguel Antunes

----------


## Gil Miguel

Esta aqui do LiDl, comprando o adaptador para o isqueiro talvez até sirva  :Smile: 


http://www.lidl.pt/pt/home.nsf/pages...ba_submersivel

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Eu sempre que vou buscar agua e já que é sempre uma grande quantidade uso uma bomba dessas de aguas limpas,só que ligada a um gerador,pois o isqueiro nao tem força se for de alguma potençia ,assim como se for a elevaçao mais alta.Mesmo desta maneira tem que se comprar um inversor de corrente razoavelmente potente para  se ligar a bomba,e passardos 220 v para os 12 v, eu fui dos primeiro a utilizar este sistema e na altura disse a varios membros onde comprar a bomba assim como o gerador,alem de ter emprestado já por varias  vezes a alguns membros.
A bomba tem uma potençia de 700w e faz 8 metros de elevaçao,ha para todos os preços .a mais barata anda na casa dos 40 euros
É façil e nao da trabalho nenhum é só ligar ,encher e ir embora ,eu em 20 minutos encho um tanque de 700 litros,rapido nao!!!!!

----------


## Rui Damião

> Eu sempre que vou buscar agua e já que é sempre uma grande quantidade uso uma bomba dessas de aguas limpas,só que ligada a um gerador,pois o isqueiro nao tem força se for de alguma potençia ,assim como se for a elevaçao mais alta.Mesmo desta maneira tem que se comprar um inversor de corrente razoavelmente potente para  se ligar a bomba,e passardos 220 v para os 12 v, eu fui dos primeiro a utilizar este sistema e na altura disse a varios membros onde comprar a bomba assim como o gerador,alem de ter emprestado já por varias  vezes a alguns membros.
> A bomba tem uma potençia de 700w e faz 8 metros de elevaçao,ha para todos os preços .a mais barata anda na casa dos 40 euros
> É façil e nao da trabalho nenhum é só ligar ,encher e ir embora ,eu em 20 minutos encho um tanque de 700 litros,rapido nao!!!!!


Olá Paulo,
O preço que estas a falar e da bomba e quanto custa 1 gerador ou seja quanto custa o conjunto?
cumprimentos Rui Damião

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Boas Rui 
A bomba custa entre 40 euros e 120 depende da potençia e marca, o gerador podes comprar ai por uns 70 -90 euros chega perfeitamente.

----------


## João Castelo

Hoje fui pela primeira vez ao Cabo Raso colectar água. Confesso que não gostei. O mar estava bravo e junto às rochas parecia um autentico escumador. Era só espuma pastuda amarela.

Voltei para trás ( sentido Guincho-Cascais ) e descobri um sitio que me pareceu espectacular. Por trás do Laboratório Maritimo da Guia existe uma praia que se chama - Praia da raméla. 
Não estava tão bravo , existia espuma que é natural pois é causada pela rebentação mas não daquela escuma pastuda amarela.

É um local mais abrigado da rebentação e de mais fácil acesso à recolha.
A àgua pareceu-me ser de confiança.

Alguém já teve alguma experiencia sobre a agua deste local ?

Um abraço,

JC

----------


## Marco Madeira

E boa... em tempos o laboratorio maritimo da guia trabalhava com recolhas de agua dessa zona para estudo e investigacao em camaroes.  :SbOk:

----------


## João Castelo

Tenho continuado a ir à praia da raméla ( ainda ontem lá fui ) e tudo Ok .

Aproveito para molhar os pés na água salgada que até é agradável.

JC

----------


## Ricardo Bulario

onde é que fica essa praia!?!?! é mais facil de apanhar agua lá!?!?

----------


## Ricardo Prata

ola joao desculpa mas nao sei onde fica essa praia podes dizer-me ( nao conheço)......OBRIGADO

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Só para acrecentar que já comprei uma bomba de 400w (no AKI de Telheiras) por menos de 25 eur e comprei igulamente um conversor/inversor (na Leiritronica - http://www.leiritronica.com/website/...go_id=23763399) por menos de 70. Como é mais fácil para mim apanhar água na Ericeira os 5 metros de elevação da bomba são suficientes.

----------


## Melo Ribeiro

Caro Nuno:
Seria possivel dar mais pormenores sobre essa bomba? Pelo menos o nome.

----------


## João Castelo

a praia da raméla fica por trás do Laboratório Maritimo da Guia . No sentido cascais Guincho, existe um farol que não sei o nome ( tudo perto da saida de cascais ) depois existe do lado esquerdo o dito laboratorio que parece um forte e diz mesmo  Laboratório Maritimo da Guia . Cerca de 100 mts depois reparem no lado esquero existe um atalho que dá para passagem de automoveis , entrem por aí e sigam em frente e dão com um largo de terra batida sem saida.

Eu gosto de lá ir e é fácil de apanhar água mas sempre com o olho no mar.

Um garrafão de cinco litros ajuda a colectar.

Com uma bomba então é um espectaculo.

Um abraço,

JC

----------

